# BENIDORM - Costa Blanca / SPAIN 2011



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

no more pictures??


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wild horses couldn't drag me there!


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Not as bad as I thought it would be.

Its the 1970's highrise brutalist architecture which gets my attention.

A lot of Spanish resorts are stuck in the 1970's.

The beach looks ok.

Where are the swathes of pale British tourists? The Union Jacks? British Pubs? Hehe.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Mini Hong Kong - I love Benidorm


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Cov Boy said:


> Not as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Its the 1970's highrise brutalist architecture which gets my attention.
> 
> ...


I think the 70's brutalist architecture had its own evolution in Benidorm until nowadays, what I think it's quite valuable in terms of architecture, but not in terms of beauty, personally, I like it, I like Gold Coast's architecture better, but Benidorm's architecture has an special value few people recognise (as it happens with most of the brutalist architecture).
These towers are for me one of the best examples, I love them, but most people won't like that simplicity and those nude and irregular concrete walls that make the towers look unfinished or of poor quality/maintenance (pic from Ecthelion in spanish forum urbanity.es)


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Fucking ugly!!!! but i have had a couple of good holidays there in the past. Apart from been attacked and robbed in 2006 but that can happen anywhere "just a case of wrong time and place".


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

I prefer Miami & the Goldcoast architecture to this although your right it does have some kind of value for some people.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The city itself is not so beautiful, but the skyline is impressive! But it looks nice anyway, nice shots!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*finally a update *

driving through the city by bus



















the new highest building in the city





































Hotel Bali


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

The ugliest city in Spain hno:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

strange place

thanks for the pictures


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

On some photos looks like buildings have fallen from the sky . They just don't fit in the surroundings . It also looks quite empty , you don't see people around . The place is definitely stuck in the 70's . Nice pics but I would never go on holidays to such a place . 
Anyone knows who are the people living in these apartments .Are they mostly Spaniards or snowbirds from northern Europe ?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i think most of them are tourists from northern europe, mostly british and german, that's why the population is that high in summer and low in winter


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

new pics folks!! :banana: exactly one month since last update 






















































































































what a great view


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice photos. I don't understand why this city is so demonized in SSC.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

bus main station


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice photoupdate  Thanks for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the pictures. Benidorm is a nice ugly city xDD :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the man from k-town said:


>


imagine that with pretty buildings


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Fugly


----------



## Almansiniko (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for your pictures!!! Benidorm is a special city!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wishing for more updates.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1 :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

ok i'll try my best^^


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

tell me that at least in this town everyone can get his **** slurped daily by tons of horny chick with huge breasts ... if not . . ehm . . .uke:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ are you retarded??


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

:lol: sometimes..... but nevertheless it'd be the only reason to take a trip down there, at least from what i saw in the pics...... Spain has plenty of amazing cities.. this one insead deserves only to get dynamited as soon as possible :banana:


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

... same story for many italian resort towns/villages to be onest :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ there are lot of ulgy things in Benidorm, but not everything. Probably you don't know the city hall for example... 

what you say is based on stereotypes, and is an insult, an insult for a place you don't know


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*hill la cruz*

yes, the city-hall is quite cool, i took also photos of it, but far later 
































































walking up the hill to "la cruz" 










mediterranean sea










my destiny for that day, btw almost 40° C .




























the white shark's tale appears

:lol:














































one of the exclusive "casas" on the hill


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice pictures!

Yet to visit & experience Benidorm.

I think its one of these places you have to go at least once!

Love to see more of the beach.


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

[what you say is based on stereotypes, and is an insult, an insult for a place you don't know]

what I said was based on your pictures, and around here " retarded" is far more insulting :evil: no offense intended b.t.w.


----------

